# A47 and A1 - On the road at the weekend - was it you?



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

We went up to Yorkshire for the weekend (11/12 Nov) - unbelievable how many M/Hs there were on the road. We saw approx 6 in the space of an hour on the A47, all going East on Fri eve.
We then came down the M62/A1 from Leeds to Newark, and then towards Norwich on Sun afty and again loads of M/Hs.

The numbers are definitely growing. Woudl love to know if any members were out in the areas mentioned. Curious to know how popular this site is, compared to how many actual M/Hs there are on the roads today.


----------



## 101543 (Oct 25, 2006)

*what is that idiot waving at*

Hello freewheeler we traveled from the Lakes to Norwich on Sunday and like yourself found that we were not the only one's. Caravans were also in abundance, I guess that we are all moving away from seasonal use. If you noticed a T5 pass you in the outside lane just on the limit! it was possibly me enjoying every part of the journey and still returning 40 mpg.
Must make a sign for other motorhomers to see indicating this is a motorhome please wave. I'm sure they think "what is that idiot waving at"
:roll:


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

Almost without exception, all the other M/Hs waved or flashed (their headlights). We found this more than interesting because in our old M/H (picture still not updated...) we only got at best a 75% return of wave. Now in our lovely shiny M/H we get more waves. Why's that then???

(Sorry, didn't notice any M/H overtake us.)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I'm always on the look-out for other members of MHF when we are away and usually ask anyone I see if they know about the site. So far, apart from chrisgog in the Grande Synthe Auchan car park last year I've not met anyone ! Remarkably few know about the site too.

I always give fellow MHers the website address and tell them what a useful site it is to join but don't know if they ever do.

I keep meaning to print out a simple flyer to push under windscreens but never do. I know there is one in the downloads section but that is rather printer-ink heavy !

G


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

*A1-M62*

Got to agree, Iwas up the A1 on Thurs to Barnsley area then onto Selby on the Fri. Stayed on a CL saw a lovely big RV there.

Sat saw us down the M62 to Halifax very slowly due to high winds.

Back down the M62 and A1 - A17 on Sun.

Waved to loads and got about 80% returns.

If you saw an 06 Nuevo with a mobility scooter on the back It was Meeeeeeeeeeeeee.

Cheers to all

Pete


----------



## freewheeler (Nov 6, 2005)

We had similar winds on M1 & M62 but were pleased with our M/H stability. We were on the top of the moor at Haworth on Sat night - now that was windy! 

Did a simil route M62/A1/A17 and A47 on Sunday - don't recall seing you but hope you had as good a run as we did.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

freewheeler said:


> We went up to Yorkshire for the weekend (11/12 Nov) - unbelievable how many M/Hs there were on the road. We saw approx 6 in the space of an hour on the A47, all going East on Fri eve.
> We then came down the M62/A1 from Leeds to Newark, and then towards Norwich on Sun afty and again loads of M/Hs.
> 
> The numbers are definitely growing. Woudl love to know if any members were out in the areas mentioned. Curious to know how popular this site is, compared to how many actual M/Hs there are on the roads today.


Yes we were on the A1/A47 (Browsing Brownhills) near Newark Saturday and Sunday stayed at the Large Milestone CC at Cromwell David B listed £12 Non Members (oddly no caravan/camping site lgo to direct you to it from anywhere not even the A1). We had stayed at the Castleton Losehill site on Friday night and the site was 100% full for the weekend. Obviously very popular as they charge us non members a wacking £18.50 as they can because it is so popular!.

Trev


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> I always give fellow MHers the website address and tell them what a useful site it is to join but don't know if they ever do.
> 
> I keep meaning to print out a simple flyer to push under windscreens but never do. I know there is one in the downloads section but that is rather printer-ink heavy !


While we were away the other week, I played around and did some _creating_. I made up some simple business cards, which had the MHF logo (but semi-transparent), and our names, user name and the MHF URL on it too. I'll try to dig it out so you can see / modufy.

I also did a little compliment slip, with our names and van details, so we can write a little message to go with the money when we leave CLs and the owners are inevitably either somewhere else or still in bed.

I did something else as well - damned if I can remember what it was now :roll: It's on the other computer, so I can't check. :x

Gerald


----------



## 100418 (Aug 8, 2006)

We were travelling up the A1 and west across the M62 to Burnley on Sunday, left Peterborough, Ferry Meadows at 12 noon.

Hymer B534 A-Class, we waved at loads of motorhomes.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

If you saw an RV in lanes 1-2-and 3 on the A1 that windy weekend it was me
I know the A1 only has two lanes ,the RV didnt 8O 8O 8O :lol: 
Geo


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

CampaMan said:


> We were travelling up the A1 and west across the M62 to Burnley on Sunday, left Peterborough, Ferry Meadows at 12 noon.
> 
> Hymer B534 A-Class, we waved at loads of motorhomes.


Which pitch were you on at FM Campaman? We left FM at noon last sunday too! Did see a couple of nice hymers there!


----------



## gillnpaul (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi..
Gill & Me drove up from Grimsby to Wiggington (York), on Saturday via the A19 about 2:30 ish. Very windy but m/home steady as a rock. Stayed overnight at the Willows (Wiggington Rd) on Saturday night. Its a lovely adults only site and beautifully kept.
Sunday we took a long drive home via Burton Constable camping site which again looks a nice place to stay...we will try it out later in the year.
Saw and waved to loads of other m/homers in the East yorkshire area and got loads of wave back ...
Especially from the m/home that even pipped to us as we camped outside quite a posh house that was for sale, we only staopped for a cuppa though...
see you all soon
P & G


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We traveled down from the Scttish borders on the A1 along the coast in the wind on Sunday (and it was very windy on the clife edge bits near the border) it was my first windy drive. I had to keep to less than 60 mph to keep it straight, it was a bit worrying at the time. We saw quiet a few M/Hs and waved to them all. I have been looking to see if I can reconise anyone off here but as yet I dont think I have. 
Mabe a revisit to a special wave of flash of lights to reconise member would be a good idea? I know it has already been discussed but never got any further. 

Richard...


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We got back yesterday after 5 weeks with the MHF banner stuck clearly to a window. Apart from the Snails at the Arques aire on the first night we met no other MHF member. Actually we saw very few Brits at all.

We also noticed that the frequency of waving decreases the further from Calais. 

G


----------

